# 2012 Mosquito MADNESS VII OPEN for registration



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/12MADNESS/EARLYREGISTRATION.html

As announced back in July 2011...

and now offering MAILED registrations alongside online entries....

and promoting the OPEN registration date of OCT 1st for over a month...

IT"S HERE!

2012 returning to lucky number SEVEN for the $10,000 to 1st Madness...no excuses this season fellas.

This event closed before Turkeyday last year- unsure of this season, don't find out the hard way!

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

10 mins...were on boat #5...


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Nip,

When did registration start last year?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Oct 01 midnight 

Boat #11....

*12 hours later on the edit- just 5 boats left in first flight


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Second flight has begun...

http://www.dobass.com/12MADNESS/EARLYREGISTRATION.html

I gotta say, angler's response this season is the biggest compliment we have ever received for our efforts.

We plan to make Madness VII live up to it's reputation!

nip


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Holy Borkoski Clemence !!!! 38 entries in 2 days of registration for a bass tournament 7 months away ???? INCREDIBLE !!! Multiple southern teams set to fill the entire 5th flight with the intent to retain the MADNESS Title for us Southern boys. btw....trying to get Churchill Downs to change the date of the Derby so I can fish!!



shakey


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I was taken back by last year Shakey...took only a month and half

This stuff is crazy though! Everyone is "plugged in" these days I guess.

Waitin' on Shakey's Southern crew to fill NOW FLIGHT THREE...three days into registration

I even got a mailed one today...pure Madness!!!

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Prior to mail call for the day the Madness VII field is half full ~ or half empty, depeding on your view of the world...

"Do"Bass requires the perspective of half full 

Clearly a record shattering pace if it keeps up.

nip


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Registration sent last night.... I'm amazed how quickly it filled up

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

Shakey? 

You're not gonna pull that finger...er... I mean trigger again this year?

Ding <-----not surprised


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Prior to mail call on Wednesday 10/5

Two deep into fourth flight...and to think traditionally the final flight goes in less than a day!

YIKES!

nip


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Madness or the Derby ???? Just a few more entries till 5th flight.....will have to decide to squeeze the trigger or not.....this will be filled by the weekend. 


shakey <----< itchey finger


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

All updates made for those paid~ including mail call this day...

All spam checked - all paypal accounts verified- if you don't see your name you are not registered.

http://www.dobass.com/updateddailyroster.html

Twelve positions remain available- online remains OPEN

Madness could close any second...

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

6 TEAMS REMAIN... 

The online payment feature will be disabled within the next hours and not reopen until Friday at 10:00PM should any positions remain.

WOW! My fingers hurt from clicking and typing...

PS- Using the excuse that your partner just flew into the Fla.Keys and sending me the email with a $400 smart phone then asking for a front on cash will receive a negative response


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Jeez rorey wont be long you will be filling field a year in advance.
Hey better see you this weekend it should be a slugfest!



Jami


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Plan to keep it as always - Oct 1 - folks are just more plugged in than ever before...give fisherpeople Facebook on top of everything else, and lookout 

Clearly will be a record by 40 days...we are flattered to say the least.

*ONLINE REGISTRATION SUSPENDED UNTIL 10/7 AT 10PM*


----------



## RangerZ20 (Dec 20, 2009)

Nipididdee said:


> Plan to keep it as always - Oct 1 - folks are just more plugged in than ever before...give fisherpeople Facebook on top of everything else, and lookout
> 
> Clearly will be a record by 40 days...we are flattered to say the least.


This is the best run event in the state. Hat's off to Rory and the whole crew. I look forward to fishing this event every year. Now my grandson's hooked. You guys are really a class act including all the angler's that participate.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks Ranger, we hope to live up to the reputation...it's all very fragile 

For the record- *MADNESS IS CLOSED*

Wait list details will follow in the days ahead online.

PURE MADNESS!!!

Now I only hope for a perfect weather weekend like this one!

Hail, snow, cold, any wind under 50mph and water levels 3 inches below flood stage... we can handle 

Much appreciation to all for making it happen and so orderly this season!

nip


----------

